# Pacific Kennel Club Dog Show, Toy Poodles



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Oh goodness, where was this?! Were there toy poodle breeders from B.C? I wish I had gone!! I'd love to meet both toys and minis in person to see which I'd like better. Btw, not meaning to hijack the thread, but I'm just curious as to how your girls house training is going?


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Also, Lucy's half sister is gorgeous. Which breeder did you get your Lucy from?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

The show was at Hazelmere RV park. It's on the edge where Langley and Surrey meet. I didn't check the schedules for minis and standards as I knew I had limited time to spend at the show, so I'm not really sure how many of them showed up. 

I couldn't miss the toys though since there was one class where three breeders I know (all friends with eachother) were competing against eachother! Thought the friendly banter would have been too funny to miss! Lol  I can let you know their contact info. If you'd like. I warn you though, right now there seems to be a bit of a genetic bottle neck in the way of toys, at least in our area . Lol! 

Lucy's breeder is all done. Retired after Lucy's litter and now has all of her dogs fixed. So ends another line with some more diversity 

Lucy is 26 weeks and running about one accident every 2 weeks or so in my house. She's started going inside at the vet clinic I work at it seems once per visit now though. House training has been rough, but I guess in hindsight it's not TOO bad now, six months did go decently fast I guess. Mind you I'm not SURE we're done yet 

I'm enjoying the very portable petite size, but kinda wish I was training a mini instead. 

Rebecca


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> The show was at Hazelmere RV park. It's on the edge where Langley and Surrey meet. I didn't check the schedules for minis and standards as I knew I had limited time to spend at the show, so I'm not really sure how many of them showed up.
> 
> I couldn't miss the toys though since there was one class where three breeders I know (all friends with eachother) were competing against eachother! Thought the friendly banter would have been too funny to miss! Lol  I can let you know their contact info. If you'd like. I warn you though, right now there seems to be a bit of a genetic bottle neck in the way of toys, at least in our area . Lol!
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's too bad! Oh well. I think I've found a breeder I like, but it never hurts to look even further. I've only found one toy poodle breeder in B.C. I like who shows and all her poodles are PRA clear, which I like. Still need to find out whether she does patella testing, etc. But she's on Vancouver Island, so... I don't know how it works with shipping a puppy (literally on the ship, LOL).

And yes, I'd love to know contact info, just in case for future reference. Do they have their own websites?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Nope  Aside from a few standard breeders I keep finding that most of the breeders around here don't have sites  VERY frustrating! Did the breeder on Vancouver Island have a site? 

Just curious, if the breeder is only on the island, why would you not go visit or pick up your pup instead of ship?

You know something? I'm really not sure the male out here that seems to be getting used for A LOT of line breeding is even tested. Perhaps because there seems to be a limited number of registered good quality males to breed to? I really don't know, but I know for me, its just another thing making me lean towards fixing my girl. I'd love to save some diversity, but I'd already have almost no males to choose from since my girls not registered, even though I'd do all the testing I could, and was even looking at testing the male if I found one... Oh well... 

Rebecca


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Nope  Aside from a few standard breeders I keep finding that most of the breeders around here don't have sites  VERY frustrating! Did the breeder on Vancouver Island have a site?
> 
> Just curious, if the breeder is only on the island, why would you not go visit or pick up your pup instead of ship?
> 
> ...


Yes, the breeder on Vancouver Island has a website. I would like to do that, but going on the ferry (especially if you're bringing a car) is expensive. Just for the car it's $100 there and back.


----------

